# [2012] Bella Vista Owners - Read! and Vote - November 10th, 2012



## got4boys

I just got the notice in my mail today about Bella Vista Coopershares about a vote option that is coming up this year.

Note - All owners out there - Please read this and VOTE! - Please note that according to your deed  - This is a 30 year period that occurs on January 5, 2013, thereby requiring all members to consider whether to continue the resort or to terminate it.

Please note that the Board is writing this letter in favor if keeping the resort for another 10 years. (First Option)

Note that all owners of Bella Vista just got nailed with a "SPECIAL ASSESSMENT" of $535 this year. With the age of the resort - there will be more special assesments due to the age of the resort on top of your maintanence fees!

VOTE Second Option - then "your accomodations usage rights, exchange company privileges and other benefits will cease and terminate as of January 5, 2013"

VOTING the second option will get you out of the timeshare and the on going maintenance fees and special assessments. DO NOT AGREE WITH THE BOARD.

Please PM if you want me to email you a copy of the letter if you did not receive it.

Peggy


----------



## bigeyes1

I have tried to sell my Hot Springs Village timeshare for months now. I have also asked they if they have a buy back program, which they do not. I've already paid for the special assessment fee and now I just want to get rid of this timeshare. Therefore, I'm voting for the second option.  

Do you know how we're able to vote if we're not able to attend? 

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Texasbelle

*Coopershare/Escapes*

How many of the Escapes properties are involved in this?  We owned at HSV and traded that plus cash to get into Escapes on the Gulf in Galveston.  Now Escapes in Galveston has sold out to Holiday inn Vacation Club.  We liked the Escapes point system and how Escapes maintained the property.  Sounds like Cooper/Escapes is undergoing major changes.  There are timeshares I would opt out of, but this is not one of them.


----------



## Happytravels

*letter*



got4boys said:


> I just got the notice in my mail today about Bella Vista Coopershares about a vote option that is coming up this year.
> 
> Note - All owners out there - Please read this and VOTE! - Please note that according to your deed  - This is a 30 year period that occurs on January 5, 2013, thereby requiring all members to consider whether to continue the resort or to terminate it.
> 
> Please note that the Board is writing this letter in favor if keeping the resort for another 10 years. (First Option)
> 
> Note that all owners of Bella Vista just got nailed with a "SPECIAL ASSESSMENT" of $535 this year. With the age of the resort - there will be more special assesments due to the age of the resort on top of your maintanence fees!
> 
> VOTE Second Option - then "your accomodations usage rights, exchange company privileges and other benefits will cease and terminate as of January 5, 2013"
> 
> VOTING the second option will get you out of the timeshare and the on going maintenance fees and special assessments. DO NOT AGREE WITH THE BOARD.
> 
> Please PM if you want me to email you a copy of the letter if you did not receive it.
> 
> Peggy



Could you send me a copy of this letter.  I don't remember me getting anything like that...and have heard of all the changes on this and other properties.....might be time to say good bye but we really love the place and they did quite a bit of renovations............


----------



## got4boys

For all those who cannot attend the meeting....watch out for for the ballot in your mail... I inquired on how to vote and got the reply...

The "board will be sending out a ballot in time for you to vote and return."

 I do not know the exact date they will be sending it out, but I would check your mail closely in the the couple of months.

Peggy


----------



## bigeyes1

Thanks for the update, Peggy. I'll be looking for it in the mail.


----------



## Happytravels

I will be closely looking for it as well.........


----------



## dsfritz

*Bella Vista*

I guess I don't understand the ramifications of the second option.  It is my understanding that I own a deeded week, so won't I still have a week, but not functioning as a timeshare if this option is chosen?


----------



## dougp26364

dsfritz said:


> I guess I don't understand the ramifications of the second option.  It is my understanding that I own a deeded week, so won't I still have a week, but not functioning as a timeshare if this option is chosen?



From reading the options I would say no.

You'll need to read the contract but, from the sounds of it, at the 30 year mark the owners can vote to terminate the timeshare.

Speaking in generality and from what I've gleaned over the years, a timeshare deed is nowhere near the same as a real estate deed. Essentially, a timeshare deed appears to be a right to use a space for a speified time more than ownership of real property. Salesmen may tell you you own a piece of this property but the reality is you only own the right to use a specified amount of time at that property. In short, you own a deeded right to use time, not deeded real estate.

So if the timeshare is disolved, so is you deed. The original contracts and any amendments made to the rules over the years should govern how the timeshare can be disolved and what is done with any proceeds. Owners may or may not have a right to any money received from the sale of the property. You'll need more information to know how things work if the vote is to cease as a timeshare operation.

This is a very interesting situation to me. If the vote is to disolve the timeshare, I would be very interested in knowing the outcome after it's closed and sold. Do the former "owners" get to just walk away? Do they recieve any proceeds? What are/where the liabilities if it's closed?

If I were an owner, I'd be asking a lot of direct questions of the HOA rather than guessing at the outcome.


----------



## SurprisedIOwn

*Any other way out of this timeshare?*

Just found out that we are owners of a week of timeshare at Bella Vista.  Is there anyother way out of this ownership besides the Nov 10th vote to end the project?

Seems like the cost per year far outweighs the value....  Am I right?


----------



## bogey21

Years ago I considered buying an Escapes Week at HSV.  If I remember the numbers correctly I was able to buy an entire condo for between 2 and 3 times the dollars they wanted for the TS Week.  I used the condo for 5 or 6 years some of the time; leased it out some of the time; and finally sold it for 35% to 40% more than I paid for it.  I don't know what the economics are today and don't know how Bella Vista compares with Hot Springs Village, but before buying at either I would sure see what it would cost to buy a condo rather than a TS Week at either place.

George


----------



## got4boys

SurprisedIOwn said:


> Just found out that we are owners of a week of timeshare at Bella Vista.  Is there anyother way out of this ownership besides the Nov 10th vote to end the project?
> 
> Seems like the cost per year far outweighs the value....  Am I right?



Currently, there is no resale value in the most timeshares. This one is one of them. I picked this one up a few years ago for less than $100 (when the timeshare market was good).

Peggy


----------



## bigeyes1

Has anyone received anything in the mail, yet?  I've been looking for it but still nothing.


----------



## Happytravels

*still waiting*

We have also been waiting for our letter in the mail.........still nothing...has anyone looked on their website to see if there is something there?  Going to take a look..........to fellow owners if you hear ANYTHING please let us know!!

AFTER MAKING THIS POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I went over to their webdsite...........looked around.............when it came to my personal information.................it said they had a  BAD ADDRESS..........it has the city and state and correct phone#  but NO STREET ADDRESS!!!!!  
We have lived in the same place since we bought the TS I have been here for 23 plus yrs............what are they talking about...........so if you haven't gotten a letter............I suggest you look and see if your address is correct and even there............I WILL BE CALLING THEM TODAY TO CORRECT THIS PROBLEM and hopefully get the letter in the mail by the deadline!!!  I am sure they will find the correct address by the time the mf's are due!!


----------



## bigeyes1

*Maintenance Fees*

Speaking of which, are you all going to pay the maintenance fees when we have the upcoming vote over our heads?  I'm still debatable.  I've already paid the assessment fees for the HSV which I hope to get back* if *the resort will no longer be operational.


----------



## bigeyes1

Never mind about the maintenance fees. I just contacted them and received this.



> Since the Hot Springs Village Owners Association has a meeting Nov. 6th, 2012 to determine the status of the Timeshare for future years, they wont be billing out the Maintenance Fees until after the findings of the meeting.
> 
> I have attached a letter in regards to the meeting to this email.
> 
> Please let me know if I can assist you further.



I would attach the letter but I don't know how.


----------



## bigeyes1

Sorry in advance for the multiple posts.  Just wanted you to know that I already submitted my vote! Yay!!

Just email Escapes and they will send you a letter and the proxy. You can either mail, fax or email the proxy in to them. I chose to email my proxy with a return receipt.  

HTH!!


----------



## Happytravels

*mail*

I called a little while ago!!!!!!!!  Seems while we where out of town for 2 weeks my son was supposed to pick up the mail..we have a locked box..I guess because if was so full cause he didn't get the mail out they sent it back now I am wondering what else got sent back.......they have corrected the problem, and said I would be getting the letter in the mail to vote.......soon

MF'S not sure if they are going to give us a choice.........if the TS goes on I guess MF's will be due as usual.  

One more thing....while I was looking on the website...they already have my reservations for 2013 and 2014 booked.......


----------



## got4boys

Received the paperwork today in the mail.

It is a Notice of Special Meeting.

"You may attend the special meeting either in person by by proxy."

A Proxy is enclosed.

Check your mail!


----------



## bigeyes1

I received my paperwork in the mail yesterday, too. So, it's heading your way folks!!


----------



## ace2000

So, what percentage of the vote is required to keep it alive?  I didn't notice that in my letter.


----------



## dsfritz

*Bella Vista Vote*

I'm still confused as to what I will have after the vote if the result is a negative vote.  My week at Bella Vista is registered with the registrar of deeds in Benton County.  I know this because I changed the ownership several years ago.  That tells me I own that week in a real piece of property.  If there is no longer a timeshare.  My piece of that property becomes worthless, but I will still be responsible for it.  I will vote to continue as a timeshare.  I have always had good luck trading that property, and it is the lowest maintainance fee I pay.


----------



## ace2000

dsfritz said:


> I'm still confused as to what I will have after the vote if the result is a negative vote. My week at Bella Vista is registered with the registrar of deeds in Benton County. I know this because I changed the ownership several years ago. That tells me I own that week in a real piece of property. If there is no longer a timeshare. My piece of that property becomes worthless, but I will still be responsible for it. I will vote to continue as a timeshare. I have always had good luck trading that property, and it is the lowest maintainance fee I pay.


 
Sorry for being cynical, but I'm skeptical of these things.  I had a vote on a similar deal last year on a resort in far worse shape than this one, and the vote was to keep the resort alive.  I guess even owners that didn't vote at all got counted as yes votes.  We'll see how this one goes.  

Yes, generally if the resort is sold off, than owners would get the proceeds.  But even in my previous episode, each owner's cut was minimal.


----------



## dougp26364

ace2000 said:


> Sorry for being cynical, but I'm skeptical of these things.  I had a vote on a similar deal last year on a resort in far worse shape than this one, and the vote was to keep the resort alive.  I guess even owners that didn't vote at all got counted as yes votes.  We'll see how this one goes.
> 
> Yes, generally if the resort is sold off, than owners would get the proceeds.  But even in my previous episode, each owner's cut was minimal.



The adavantage is when a resort disolves would be the get-out-of-jail-free card. You don't have to sell you ownership interest. You don't have to pay transfer fee's. You don't have to pay future MF's or special assessments. Essentially, all your obligations end. While most might want to believe there is a large cash value, for the most part, owners don't own the common areas, only the space between the walls and the right to occupy that space for a specified amount of time each year. While owners don't own the common areas (from what I can tell in reading the legal bedtime story), we still have to pay to maintain those areas. 

I have a couple of timeshares that I wouldn't mind if they disolved. While we've had enjoyment from them, I consider them higher risk for future SA's based upon the small amount of cash reserves set aside. In fact, one has already tagged owners with a > $1,000 SA for refurbishment. Not that the HOA learned it's lesson. They're still collecting a similar small amount for the cash reserve. I can see another large SA in this timeshares future in the next 12 to 15 years.


----------



## dsfritz

*Bella Vista*

It's not a "get out of jail free" card if I still own a piece of the property- which the county says I do.  What do I do with a piece of crap that I own and have to maintain?  I prefer to continue to have a viable piece of property!


----------



## Happytravels

*"in the mail"*

We are still waiting...looked at the website and still says "bad address"


----------



## Happytravels

*Never received anything in the mail*

Well we still never got anything from the resort...but did from another TUGGER...what a great family we have here....thanks Bigeyes!!  

all sent in and done..now to wait and see what happens...


----------



## bigeyes1

You're most certainly welcome!!


----------



## bonniebarbara

Hi, I just found this forum.  I have been trying to find information on the Escapes Resorts Vote to remain a timeshare.  I wish I had gotten your info before November 6th, 2012, which is when they were meeting for this vote.  I have gotten the proxy and after reading the downfall of voting Not to Extend the Declaration I unhappily voted yes to Extend.  But wanted to vote NO.  I had received a letter from Coopershares Owners Association towards the end of October 2012 and it had a Replacement Proxy enclosed with the letter.  However I laid the letter down and did not read it until today and did not know I could change my vote.  I am going to fill out the Proxy anyway and send it to Escapes.  I just want on the record that I am changing my vote to NO.  Probably won't change anything, but I feel better having it on record.  Do you think sending this Proxy now will be a smart thing or not make any difference at all?  Thank you in advance for any info you can give me on this issue.


----------



## dsfritz

*Bella Vista*

Does anyone know specifics of how the meeting/ voting went?


----------



## Happytravels

*Bella Vista the Greens*

The majority vote received at the meeting was to extend the Declaration for another 10 years. You should be receiving additional information in the mail soon. So sorry for the delay in getting this out!

I just pulled this off their facebook page...so looks like we have another 10 years.....
Anyone looking for another week please PM me


----------



## bigeyes1

Ahhh, heck.. Another 10 years?  Anyone want my week, too???


----------



## Happytravels

*MF'S*

Has anyone gotten a bill for the MF's yet??  I thought they are due Jan 1 we still havent' gotten a bill..........not that I really want one...


----------



## bigeyes1

Yes, I have received my bill in the mail.  Prior to this, I noticed it was posted online.  Did you check your account online?


----------



## Happytravels

*No Bill*

I did look online and paid the bill...........went up more the I expected too!!:annoyed:


----------



## bigeyes1

Happytravels said:


> I did look online and paid the bill...........went up more the I expected too!!:annoyed:



The maintenance fees have gone up each and every single year since I've owned a week at this resort (HSV). Then we had to pay Special Assessments on top of that.  YUCK.


----------



## Happytravels

*yup*

yup same here.............so looks like this one needs to go soon too....


----------



## Happytravels

Happytravels said:


> I did look online and paid the bill...........went up more the I expected too!!:annoyed:



We finally got the bill in the mail......:annoyed::annoyed:  We have four days to pay it and post!!  :hysterical::hysterical:  Doesn't give you much time...letter says it's due by Jan 1.........


----------



## bbterry97

What is the latest on the Greens vote?


----------



## Happytravels

The majority vote received at the meeting was to extend the Declaration for another 10 years. You should be receiving additional information in the mail soon. So sorry for the delay in getting this out!


----------



## NPKW

*Extended yes, but now Festiva wants thousands from you.*

I was pleased about the extension. Then I saw we are only assured RCI & II  affiliation until 2015. Festiva wants thousands of dollars for "conversion" to their benefits which I see as grossly unfair. I use my unit for trading through RCI and II. I never stay in the week/unit.  Festiva will be the "major" vote since they purchased all unsold units from Escapes/Cooper.  See my post under the "Festiva" thread. I feel I have been duped by paying the recent assessment, only to sell out to Festiva after the fact.  Festiva Rep showed me the "tiny" piece of the pie that will soon be "HOA." In other words, they will control the resort and our "Association" will be "little" to nothing, meaningless. Management should have made their plan to sell, known to owners prior to assessment of $535. I feel I have been deceived and cheated. 




Happytravels said:


> The majority vote received at the meeting was to extend the Declaration for another 10 years. You should be receiving additional information in the mail soon. So sorry for the delay in getting this out!


----------

